# Names and Faces Reincarnated



## City Bound

People were talking about the old names and faces thread and how they wanted it back. So, maybe a new one is needed.

The old thread was most likely abandoned because it ate up too much bandwidth. People were saying that the problem was because so many people were copying other people's pictures in their response to the person and it ate up too much space. So, lets not copy a person's picture when we respond to their post so that the thread does not eat up too much space.

For those who do repost another person's picture while adressing that person, do not take offense if other members ask you to delete the reposted pictures and to only leave the message intended for the person. If we do that, the thread will not eat up too much space.


----------



## cindilu

So City, start posting your picture already.


----------



## viggie

I'm being brave today, so I'll go first again


----------



## City Bound

This is me, 20 minutes ago.








[/IMG]


----------



## City Bound

lynn you have bright green eyes. I rarely see that. Nice.


----------



## cindilu

[/IMG]

This is me with a Christmas present, no it is not a engagement ring.


----------



## Fowler

Does this look like poo in my hand....LOL!!!










Is that bigger?....LMAO!!!


----------



## City Bound

is it poo? 

Pretty hair fowler.


----------



## Tommyice

It's poo. That's what you get for playing with WeeePig.

Where's the helmet. Getting brave in your old age huh?


----------



## Fowler

No brave is when I actually look at the camera.....LMAO!!!

I'll just put my helmet back on now.


----------



## WhyNot

This is my "you know that is poo on your hand and no one thinks you're funny" face. ROFL


----------



## City Bound

No, fowler, you look like C3PO from star wars with that helmet on. I am afraid the Ewoks are going to take you away and make you there god.


----------



## Fowler

WhyNot said:


> This is my "you know that is poo on your hand and no one thinks you're funny" face. ROFL


You're so cute....smell it!...LOL


----------



## cindilu

Fowler has come out of hiding in the closet, or hiding behind the helmet. Nice to finally see a face rather then riding gear.


----------



## WhyNot

Fowler said:


> You're so cute....smell it!...LOL


boop-boop-de-doop-boop! (don't ask...I'm sure a beer would fix it, but...I'm beerless and too lazy to do anything about it :awh










CB - You look good with face hair, you should keep it.


----------



## City Bound

thank you why. you are looking cute in that last pic.


----------



## WhyNot

:nana: How bout this one? I have an extra one if you want to borrow it, Fowler.


----------



## TxGypsy

It is really cool to put a face with the names! Thanks y'all!

I found an old picture on my photobucket account. Not great, but pretty much what I usually look like...lol, in overalls in front of a construction site. I'll get a friend of mine to take a picture this week.


----------



## WhyNot

TxMex said:


> I am so unphotogenic that is is almost a handicap!


Oh Lord. Really...you just keep taking pictures until one looks either okay or so bad that no one really gives a hoot. LOL

I mean...look at Fowler...they made her a camera with a zoom out lens....see...so at least it's not THAT bad. :nana: @ Fowler.


----------



## WhyNot

Oh sure and then you cheat and edit and put up a pic before I can type all that nonsense!! Dang.

I LOVE THE OVERALLS!!!!! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## TxGypsy

Good grief woman you are fast!!

Isn't my schnauzer a handsome fellow! That little guy has been with me for over 8 years now. He goes with me everywhere. He even rides on the motorcycle with me.


----------



## WhyNot

TxMex said:


> Good grief woman you are fast!!


Shhhh...no...we don't call it fast...we just call it skilled. ... Yeah that's it. See....I might be cheap, but I ain't easy. 

Old habits. I better shush up now because I'm about to get busted by posting in here so much and not putting up a pic. I have a feeling CB is a harsh taskmaster. 

Yeah...dogs in general are awesome. I have to be careful not to become the crazy dog lady.


----------



## City Bound

tx cool overalls


----------



## Fowler

WhyNot said:


> :nana: How bout this one? I have an extra one if you want to borrow it, Fowler.




I would sooooo wear that!!! I love it!!!!

There tattle tale :nana:


----------



## JohnnyLee

Barely an hour into the thread... ALREADY an infraction!!! lol


----------



## City Bound

Fowler, can you please delete the reposting of the chicken suit picture. Read the OP. Thank you


----------



## Tommyice

JohnnyLee said:


> Barely an hour into the thread... ALREADY an infraction!!! lol


Yup. And look who the culprit is. Bet she'll blame it on the WeeeePig.ig:


----------



## no1cowboy




----------



## JohnnyLee

Everyone here has seen my ugly mug, but here goes! lol


----------



## City Bound

Thank you for taking the reposted picture down fowler


----------



## no1cowboy

my hair and beard use to be that color! lol


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Here is my mostest recent one.










(March 21, 2012)

:donut:

And here is my second-most recentest one ... LOL










(Early March 2012)

:donut:


----------



## Fowler

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Here is my mostest recent one.
> 
> 
> :donut:


You are pretty, glazed


----------



## glazed

:donut:

You are, too, Fowler.

:donut:


----------



## Countrygrl3

JohnnyLee said:


> Everyone here has seen my ugly mug, but here goes! lol


Ack! I love the curly hair! Now we just need a pic of you with a smile :nana:


----------



## JohnnyLee

Countrygrl3 said:


> Ack! I love the curly hair! Now we just need a pic of you with a smile :nana:


I know, I don't smile in too many of my pics. And my camera and phone are in the van, maybe get one smiling of me later on.


----------



## Countrygrl3

JohnnyLee said:


> And my camera and phone are in the van, maybe get one smiling of me later on.


-sigh- excuses excuses


----------



## Qhorseman




----------



## Countrygrl3

So Qh...We need names and info on that gorgeous pair


----------



## Qhorseman

Countrygrl3 said:


> So Qh...We need names and info on that gorgeous pair


The big fella in the front is Gus, he's a arab/belgian cross and trained to drive. The gal in back is Candy, she's QH, a dominant mare, she just makes foals


----------



## Countrygrl3

They both are cute! Gus has a bit of a mischievous look about him lol


----------



## Qhorseman

Countrygrl3 said:


> They both are cute! Gus has a bit of a mischievous look about him lol


He follows you around like a puppy, ain't a mean bone in his body.


----------



## City Bound

Q, those are some healthy looking horses.


----------



## Shygal

City Bound said:


> The old thread was most likely abandoned because it ate up too much bandwidth. People were saying that the problem was because so many people were copying other people's pictures in their response to the person and it ate up too much space. So, lets not copy a person's picture when we respond to their post so that the thread does not eat up too much space.


I hate when people do that, and then just say "nice!" under it or something.

And also that thread had half of the usual gobbledegook stuff going on in it, that could have been in another thread, you had to scroll through 2 pages to actually even find a picture in it


----------



## FarmboyBill

Somebody said Glazed face looks nice, WHICH IT DOES. My face usta look nice when my eyes were glazed. Course, Thats been over 33yrs ago, so I was alot more handsome then too lol


----------



## City Bound

Glaze, I hope you do not take this the wrong way, but everytime I see your pictures, I want to vigerously pet your hair.....it loooks very pet-able.


----------



## WhyNot

Hey JL, it's not often anymore that you see guys with naturally curly hair that will do that ringlet thing, it's pretty sexy. I have a nephew whose hair does that and he let's it grow out. Someone asked him once why he didn't straighten it...and then a couple of college girls went by him and they all touched and messed with his hair when they went by. heh. No other answer was needed LOL.

So since I became pretty unpopular in the hair thread...this is what my legs look like three months without shaving. It's pretty gruesome.


----------



## Qhorseman

City Bound said:


> Q, those are some healthy looking horses.


Of course they are healthy. You should have my bill at the Ranch Supply, the vet and the feed mill.


----------



## City Bound

Qhorseman said:


> Of course they are healthy. You should have my bill at the Ranch Supply, the vet and the feed mill.


just telling you that you are doing a good job. 

How about a picture of you? I think there are a few ladies here that would be interested in seeing you.


----------



## Tommyice

Gus sure is a handsome fella. You could have Johnny take a pic of you and Gus together to post here.


----------



## City Bound

Why, that is not much hair for three months.


----------



## cindilu

I love the foot legs picture and the lack of not shaving. That is just to funny so I thought I would add a pic of my own toes. Yes, my legs are shaved however. 








[/IMG]

This picture was taken after my best friend and I had our feet done and painted in flowers.


----------



## Fowler

Dont move whynot, Let me run and get my sheep shears.....LOL


----------



## shanzone2001

My cell phone isn't the best for taking pictures, but here is one of me......


----------



## Raven12

City Bound said:


> Why, that is not much hair for three months.


I was thinking, "Peach Fuzz", myself. Lucky girl.


----------



## cindilu

Love it Shanzone, you are a sweetheart for adding your pic.


----------



## shanzone2001

cindilu said:


> Love it Shanzone, you are a sweetheart for adding your pic.


Well, I have to do something nice every now and then, huh???


----------



## City Bound

nice pic shan.


----------



## JohnnyLee

WhyNot said:


> Hey JL, it's not often anymore that you see guys with naturally curly hair that will do that ringlet thing, it's pretty sexy. I have a nephew whose hair does that and he let's it grow out. Someone asked him once why he didn't straighten it...and then a couple of college girls went by him and they all touched and messed with his hair when they went by. heh. No other answer was needed LOL.


Yep, it's all for the ladies!


----------



## shanzone2001

City Bound said:


> nice pic shan.


I figure this is the only place where you can come in from shoveling poo, have hay in your hair and wearing an old sweatshirt and someone will still say you have a nice picture!!!


----------



## jana1323

This picture is a couple years old but the only thing different is my hair is a little longer.


----------



## City Bound

nice to see you jana.


----------



## glazed

FarmBoyBill said:


> Somebody said Glazed face looks nice, WHICH IT DOES. My face usta look nice when my eyes were glazed. Course, Thats been over 33yrs ago, so I was alot more handsome then too lol





City Bound said:


> Glaze, I hope you do not take this the wrong way, but everytime I see your pictures, I want to vigerously pet your hair.....it loooks very pet-able.


:donut:

Thank you for the compliment, FBB, made me smile.

Thank you for your compliment, too, CB ... vigorously pet my hair? Wow ... _vigorously_ got me Good!!! 

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001

You are very pretty, Ms. Glazed!!!! I might even want to play with your hair sometime!!! lol


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Shannon made me smile, too, thank you Shannon! Loving your new snapshot!

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001

Wanna play with my hair??? There is poop and hay in it!!! lol


----------



## Fowler

shanzone2001 said:


> Wanna play with my hair??? There is poop and hay in it!!! lol


I warned you to leave WePig alone....LMAO!!!


----------



## shanzone2001

Fowler said:


> I warned you to leave WePig alone....LMAO!!!


Nope, no pig poop.  Perhaps some horse, goat, chicken, cow or rabbit poop...or all of the above!
I put in my order for a couple of freezer pigs and I have no intention of cleaning their poop when they are here...that's what teenage sons are for!!!ig:


----------



## NewGround

Profile pic, I'm blaming both the camera and the photographer, LOL I'll try to get some better ones this weekend...

I'm thinking "Glad I don't have poo on my hand" in this pic...


----------



## Tommyice

NewGround said:


> I'm thinking "Glad I don't have poo on my hand" in this pic...


Glad too, but did you check your shoes?


----------



## City Bound

I like the hat NEw, that is a fine one.


----------



## Fowler

Dookie toes!!!!....LMAO!!


----------



## nehimama

One month after my stroke, enjoying the newest baby goats;








[/IMG]


----------



## TxGypsy

We do have some handsome lads on here. Actually I'd say all of y'all are keepers! Now if only a few of you were closer to where I live...sigh.


----------



## cindilu

Okay, Okay, where are all the guys pics, we need some guys to play along.


----------



## Guest

Whoever keeps sending me pictures on my phone, please stop.


----------



## Tommyice

This will have to do until I get on the other side of the camera again. Besides I can never pass up an opportunity to show pics of Tommy.










After graduating culinary school


----------



## xaguar_69




----------



## glazed

Fix it, honey, so I can like it.

:donut:


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Nevermind, I will fix it for you ... 

:donut:










:donut:

Edited to add: ew ... nevermind, again, I don't like that at all .... you look sooooooo scary mean.


----------



## shanzone2001

glazed said:


> Fix it, honey, so I can like it.
> 
> :donut:


I am trying to help him but he is not listening to my directions.......:smack


----------



## shanzone2001

Ewwww...the cigarette one!


----------



## glazed

I, uh, did it.

:donut:


----------



## xaguar_69

oops that one is a bit big but not so scary lol


----------



## glazed

Wow, that's a loaded statement. Not sure if I should blush, cringe, giggle, or run .... lol.

:donut:


----------



## xaguar_69

back by popular demand promise wont post anymore


----------



## xaguar_69

glazed that is a riot thank you!


----------



## shanzone2001

glazed said:


> I don't like that at all .... you look sooooooo scary mean.


I think he threw in the picture of him holding his baby granddaughter just to look less scary and throw women off


----------



## Frenchy

_OK here is one of me self taken last Sat. night at a campfire with some friends (yes I know the date is wrong didn't fix it after changing batteries in the camera) ..... do not blame me if ya scream an run away scared.........._


----------



## CountryWmn

Wow, your eyes are incredible! Nice pic Frenchy!


----------



## City Bound

digging the beard frenchy.


----------



## cindilu

Frenchy, how can we run away scared when we locked unto those eyes? They draw you in. Oh and the beard is always a good thing.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

.Today.










:donut:


----------



## foxfiredidit

January 2012
My son couldn't get the flash to workin'.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Oh that is beautiful ... I'd like to see you, but that is beautiful.

:donut:


----------



## Tommyice

Like Glazed, I too would like to see you. But, man, what an evocative photo. It tells a great story!


----------



## Raeven

What is that you're holding? A bacon bra?

Great photo, notwithstanding.


----------



## City Bound

Fox, that pic is good enough to submit for next year HT calander phot contest. Seriously.

That would be a great shot for october.


----------



## cindilu

I love the contrast of black an white. It leaves the imagination to fill the in between. Very nicely done.


----------



## doodlemom

Me being a witch:grin:


----------



## City Bound

cool doodle.

Dark helmet is cool also.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

This is a pic waaaaay back when I was a rock star..lol



And last Summer after my first surgery, now hair is longer and have put on about 15 more lbs.


----------



## CountryWmn

Nice rock star pic!! Love the hair!


----------



## littlejoe

That is a super picture, foxfire!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Thanks, There was a lot of Aqua-Net in that hair..lol You can't tell it, but the length went to middle of my back. I don't have the hair or the groupie that was next to me..lol


----------



## Tommyice

Gee Wolf were you at a Bon Jovi concert?

You looked good after your surgery. If you miss the rock star hair, you could always get a piece.


----------



## CountryWmn

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Thanks, There was a lot of Aqua-Net in that hair..lol You can't tell it, but the length went to middle of my back. I don't have the hair or the groupie that was next to me..lol


Oh, I do detect a story in there somewhere!! Do tell... :grin: Ok, maybe you shouldn't..


----------



## NewGround

CW did you manage to get yourself in any of those vacation pics?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Tommyice said:


> Gee Wolf were you at a Bon Jovi concert?


No, Mine !..lol



Tommyice said:


> You looked good after your surgery. If you miss the rock star hair, you could always get a piece.


Thank You. I'm not that vain anymore..lol A man has to know his limitations..and I know mine..lol


----------



## CountryWmn

NewGround said:


> CW did you manage to get yourself in any of those vacation pics?


I didn't, but I will attempt to post a pic of me, messy hair and all. Oh well, is what I usually look like anyway.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

CountryWmn said:


> Oh, I do detect a story in there somewhere!! Do tell... :grin: Ok, maybe you shouldn't..


Seems to me something about jumping on someones Trampoline at 4AM and then swimming in a Pool...until we heard sirens.


----------



## CountryWmn

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Seems to me something about jumping on someones Trampoline at 4AM and then swimming in a Pool...until we heard sirens.


I think I had a few times in my life like that. :grin: WAY back when..


----------



## Elevenpoint

Hiking in a remote section of National Forest next to a spring







[/IMG]


----------



## Elevenpoint

> Knowing how much you like snakes I thought you would like your picture with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





CountryWmn said:


> I didn't, but I will attempt to post a pic of me, messy hair and all. Oh well, is what I usually look like anyway.


----------



## CountryWmn

Oh yes, I do love snakes. Ugh. You are so mean.  Better be careful, that one in the wood pile will get you!!


----------



## NewGround

11 if you're scanning them pics in there should be a selection to draw the scan area just around your pic in the preview part... Just drag the box smaller around your pic... Would cut out the extra white space...


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Well ?.......anyone else? anyone?...anyone?


----------



## roadless

Teachable ( my daughter ) and I in Outer Banks last year.


----------



## netexan

Wow, just ... uh, wow.


----------



## Groene Pionier

netexan said:


> Wow, just ... uh, wow.


just a reminder, you dont like kids...!!

Fantastic pic roadless, you can see where your kid got her looks


----------



## Fowler

Roadless you are pretty hot and steamy in that pic. You look happy.


----------



## Space Cowboy

didn't work, I'll try again


----------



## Space Cowboy

I don't have many photos, but here are a couple....


----------



## Guest

whoa..how to make this smaller???????????????????????????


----------



## cindilu

Bostonlesley, 

You are beautiful and who ever gets to date you should consider themselves very lucky. You are a class act.


----------



## City Bound

You have those smiling irish eyes Lesley. I like.


----------



## Guest

My goodness..you all are too kind..!! Thank you..:spinsmiley:


----------



## City Bound

you are welcome.


----------



## Fowler

Bump!!...How bout some more pics, any takers?


----------



## BoldViolet

Myself (left), my younger sister, and our nephew.


----------



## lazyBum

I could take one, but im feeling a little too lazy to go through with it. And i don't feel like breaking another camera.


----------



## cindilu

Fowler, we should do two posts, the women of single tree and all the hunky men of single tree? What do you think?


----------



## Fowler

Okay, you go first...LOL


----------



## cindilu

No, no, and no, my pics are all this site, I am talking about the REST of ya all. What do you think, should we do the men and women of single tree?


----------



## Fowler

Cindilu go look up stairs in the profiles...LOL


----------



## cindilu

Yeah but separate them and that way it is easier for us all.


----------



## billooo2

taken a couple years ago...


----------



## cindilu

billooo2 said:


> taken a couple years ago...


See, there is a hunky man that played the game and posted his picture.


----------



## katydidagain

Me in my element last year. (BTW, the cat, Mac, beside me actually saved chicks--not chick chicks but bird chicks--she got it when I said "babies" were mine--she was there for 1 year then disappeared about 2 weeks after TDM returned from NM and his house was sold. I more had pics of her and my life with him but he's deleted them all so say la vie. I lost much but he lost me; I win!


----------



## City Bound

cool to finally see you katy


----------



## tambo

This is me at a all women's muzzle loader hunt in 2010.


----------



## katydidagain

tambo said:


> This is me at a all women's muzzle loader hunt in 2010.


Whoa! Who knew! You are a very pretty lady! (And it's okay for someone straight to appreciate beauty--flowers, gardens, people, whatever--so let this be what it is--a compliment, k?)


----------



## City Bound

nice to see you Tambo


----------



## tambo

Thank you Katy.


----------



## elkhound

goodness the gray is coming out on me....especially the last year.


----------



## City Bound

nice to see you elk


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Here's my most recent ones ... 










:donut:










:donut:










:donut:


----------



## City Bound

nice to see you Glazed. You own and run a cafe?


----------



## Raven12

elkhound said:


> goodness the gray is coming out on me....especially the last year.



Don't ever shave.:happy2:


----------



## sustainabilly

:bandwagon: Since everyone else is...

Up late. Need More Coffee!










~~Just another day in paradise!?!~~


----------



## Marshloft

I could have sworn I had posted a pic somewhere a few years ago. It could have just been my boy's tho.
Short term memory loss.
GH


----------



## Raven12




----------



## Guest

Wuh whoah!!


----------



## elkhound

Raven12 said:


>




ooooo la la laaaaaaaaaa


i showed my face....your turn....you forget i already showed leg too.


----------



## katydidagain

elkhound said:


> ooooo la la laaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> i showed my face....your turn....you forget i already showed leg too.


I once showed all here in a tiny member pic taken in the Pacific ocean. I think it's gone now. Oh, well...

BTW, sustainability I was under the impression you were female. Not sure why.


----------



## Raven12

elkhound said:


> i showed my face....your turn....you forget i already showed leg too.


You did? I better start scrolling.


----------



## littlejoe

Elkhound, you're worried about gray? Mine started coming on hard in my early thirties. If my lid is down, I look gray all over. lol! I've got a bro, ten years older, with just a smattering of gray.


----------



## katydidagain

elkhound said:


> i showed my face....your turn....you forget i already showed leg too.


I've been here a while--okay, I took a major break--but the only thing I've ever seen you show is hand--perfectly manicured and prettier than mine any day of the year.


----------



## elkhound

katydidagain said:


> I've been here a while--okay, I took a major break--but the only thing I've ever seen you show is hand--perfectly manicured and prettier than mine any day of the year.



lol..yea i showed leg...in a kilt thread recently....but i was in cutting chaps...want a pm?....lol


----------



## Raven12

A kilt? Hey, that would be a good pic to add to this thread.


----------



## katydidagain

elkhound said:


> lol..yea i showed leg...in a kilt thread recently....but i was in cutting chaps...want a pm?....lol


No need to PM--post the link so all can see your legs! BTW, WTH is cutting chaps? Answer soon because I'm thinking wearing those things isn't very comfie and I'd hate to fall asleep imagining what this is about.


----------



## elkhound

katydidagain said:


> No need to PM--post the link so all can see your legs! BTW, WTH is cutting chaps? Answer soon because I'm thinking wearing those things isn't very comfie and I'd hate to fall asleep imagining what this is about.


cutting chaps....chainsaw chaps...people didnt believe i wore them with shorts in summer working in the woods cutting....lol..so i took a picture while choking a pine log for skidding out...lol


----------



## elkhound

for katy....i hope you pass out....:teehee:


----------



## Raven12

Since we are moving on to hands


----------



## Guest

Wait, Wait!!! I'm posting a pic of my hand ON my leg. I think hands and legs go together. Of course I'm wearing pants. And even if I was wearing a dress, my legs wouldn't match up to Raven12's. But, they tote me around OK.


----------



## cindilu

Raven, you have beautiful legs, you go girl. Now we just need to see the rest of ya.


----------



## Guest

My leg ain't good enough? I'm gonna find me a black dress. THEN you'll see.


----------



## cindilu

What ever blows your skirt up Zong, lol.


----------



## Guest

I found one of my momma's old aprons. That should work. Especially with no underwear.


----------



## cindilu

TMI Zong, TMI.


----------



## Guest

I'm having some trouble standing behind myself to take a picture. Guess I'll wait til the mail lady comes.


----------



## Darren

Posters gone wild!! :hysterical:


----------



## Raven12

@ Darren - Come on and join the fun! You know you want to!

@ Cindilu - Thank you. It has taken forever for me to build up enough confidence to even post those pictures. This really is a milestone. I'm working on it. 

@ Zong - Dude, that mail lady is in for a surprise. Or maybe not? Ha!


----------



## Darren

I've only got one working camera.


----------



## cindilu

Raven12 said:


> @ Darren - Come on and join the fun! You know you want to!
> 
> @ Cindilu - Thank you. It has taken forever for me to build up enough confidence to even post those pictures. This really is a milestone. I'm working on it.
> 
> @ Zong - Dude, that mail lady is in for a surprise. Or maybe not? Ha!


Raven, are you kidding, I bet you are gorgeous, post away.


----------



## City Bound

Darren said:


> I've only got one working camera.


And it won't be home from work until after 5 pm?


----------



## L.A.

Raven12 said:


> Since we are moving on to hands


WooHoo! I'd sure like to see more....Of the banjo


----------



## wally

zong said:


> I found one of my momma's old aprons. That should work. Especially with no underwear.


Please dont post it. I got a visual and it was not pretty..


----------



## sustainabilly

katydidagain said:


> ...BTW, sustainability I was under the impression you were female. Not sure why.


~~O...K...~~ :umno: Not since that last time I looked. Not any time before that either. But no offense taken at all.

You must have assumed that from the context of some of my posts? (I have a gift for stating the obvious, you know.) It could be that I'm secure enough with my masculinity that I don't have a problem with showing my feelings. It could be that I think that all the testosterone hosing that alot of guys do is a bunch of immature nonsense. Call it acting out, if you will. 

But hey, if they're comfortable with acting that way then let 'em. Just so long as they spray it away from me. Don't need any foreign stuff diluting the pure gene pool. LOL 

I don't feel the need to compete with anyone because if someone -anyone- doesn't want to get to know who I am before thay make a judgement about me, then I'm actually better off without them around. Does that make any sense?

BTW: Although there are female gender alts that one could cite, does the "Not The Mamma" line in my avatar space give you a hint? Maybe just a little one? :hammer:


----------



## maverickxxx

Okay so I guess I'm the only one concerned she plays banjo. She could be that little boys sister cousin aunt mama from delivernce. She does have a gas nation with pigs or could be sounds they make.


----------



## katydidagain

sustainabilly said:


> ~~O...K...~~ :umno: Not since that last time I looked. Not any time before that either. But no offense taken at all.
> 
> You must have assumed that from the context of some of my posts? (I have a gift for stating the obvious, you know.) It could be that I'm secure enough with my masculinity that I don't have a problem with showing my feelings. It could be that I think that all the testosterone hosing that alot of guys do is a bunch of immature nonsense. Call it acting out, if you will.
> 
> But hey, if they're comfortable with acting that way then let 'em. Just so long as they spray it away from me. Don't need any foreign stuff diluting the pure gene pool. LOL
> 
> I don't feel the need to compete with anyone because if someone -anyone- doesn't want to get to know who I am before thay make a judgement about me, then I'm actually better off without them around. Does that make any sense?
> 
> BTW: Although there are female gender alts that one could cite, does the *"Not The Mamma" line in my avatar space give you a hint?* Maybe just a little one? :hammer:


Actually that was the kicker for me; I'm done being a mommy to mother, ex, TDM and DS but you stole my line so I figured you're also an XX. Didn't mean to offend--apparently I didn't so all's well.

I am not posting hand pictures--mine are calloused and rough. And just this last week I started biting my nails again which sucks; I did it up until 8 years ago and didn't realize I'd stopped for quite a while. Finally nails! No longer. At least my cuticles are safe thus far.


----------



## Raven12

Darren said:


> I've only got one working camera.



Cell phone?


----------



## Raven12

cindilu said:


> Raven, are you kidding, I bet you are gorgeous, post away.


Aww thank you. The ex did a number on me. I am still working out of it. Post more, Cindilu!


----------



## Raven12

L.A. said:


> WooHoo! I'd sure like to see more....Of the banjo


Per your request...tonight perhaps.


----------



## Raven12

maverickxxx said:


> Okay so I guess I'm the only one concerned she plays banjo. She could be that little boys sister cousin aunt mama from delivernce. She does have a gas nation with pigs or could be sounds they make.


Oink Oink. Run Forrest Run. 

Hey, where are your pics, cityboy??? Hmmmm.


----------



## Raven12

katydidagain said:


> I am not posting hand pictures--mine are calloused and rough. And just this last week I started biting my nails again which sucks; I did it up until 8 years ago and didn't realize I'd stopped for quite a while. Finally nails! No longer. At least my cuticles are safe thus far.


Well, I am not posting my feet. How about ears, eyes, nose, etc?


----------



## Guest

That's a Ronco hand, as seen on TV. It slices, it dices, it even plays the banjo!! order one now and get the second for half price.


----------



## katydidagain

Raven12 said:


> Well, I am not posting my feet. How about ears, eyes, nose, etc?


Feet? Not me either. Nose? I got a combo of my father's skinny, craggy 1 and my mother's ski jump--it's not pretty--so no. Ears? Mine are normal I think but I don't have a camera. BTW, ears were quite hot in the 70s; Vogue published a pic of a dear friend's lobe with a superb diamond accompaniment back then.


----------



## NewGround

How about we just stick with faces? I wouldn't just anyone ogling my elbows...


----------



## cindilu

NewGround said:


> How about we just stick with faces? I wouldn't just anyone ogling my elbows...


Starting with your face NewGround... 


Raven, mine is all over this site, so no more pics of me anymore.


----------



## newfieannie

never mind Katy .i thought he was female also.i was so surprised when i saw his picture. ~Georgia.


----------



## katydidagain

newfieannie said:


> never mind Katy .i thought he was female also.i was so surprised when i saw his picture. ~Georgia.


Glad to know I wasn't alone; he's obviously in touch with his feminine side which is good. Me? I must be in touch with my male side because I'm Paul on a couple of forums with mostly women members who find it funny but harmless.


----------



## sustainabilly

newfieannie said:


> never mind Katy .i thought he was female also.i was so surprised when i saw his picture. ~Georgia.


Surprised...hmmm. Well, it's appropriately neutral anyway. Just trying to keep y'all on your toes. LOL


----------



## glazed

I thought he was a she, too.


----------



## sustainabilly

Allright allright. It's all a big joke till someone puts their eye out. &


----------



## glazed

:kiss:


----------



## sustainabilly

How's this? Ugh! Gronk need woman. Wit long hair. Better for Gronk to drag back to cave. Ugh!


----------



## sustainabilly

@ glazed 40's...? No way.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

December 21, 1969 ... will be 43 this year. 

:donut:


----------



## sustainabilly

Well whether it's genetics or you just taking good care of yourself, you don't look it.


----------



## City Bound

Raven12 said:


> Oink Oink. Run Forrest Run.
> 
> Hey, where are your pics, cityboy??? Hmmmm.


Cityboy? Do you mean me?


----------



## glazed

sustainabilly said:


> Well whether it's genetics or you just taking good care of yourself, you don't look it.


:donut:

Thank you, sir ... made me smile.

:donut:


----------



## Raven12

City Bound said:


> Cityboy? Do you mean me?


I was teasing Mav because he brought up the Deliverance reference. But, since you are back, why not post more of yourself?


----------



## City Bound

If I ever get a break from work I will take some new pics.


----------



## L.A.

Raven12 said:


> Well, I am not posting my feet. How about ears, eyes, nose, etc?



...Butt ?.....:umno:


hehehe,,


----------



## Raven12

Nothin wrong with trunk luv.


----------



## Fowler

glazed said:


> I thought he was a she, too.


Me too....:whistlin:


----------



## L.A.

Raven12 said:


> Nothin wrong with trunk luv.


Do you mean, Nothin wrong with trunk, luv, as in calling me luv?

OR 

Do you mean, Nothin wrong with trunk luv. :hysterical:


(I hope she's calling me luv!!,,,,nice legs,,,,plays banjo,,,,oooooH,I'm getting goose bumps)

:kiss: :whistlin:


----------



## NewGround

per request...










early scramble for a meeting at my day job...


----------



## Guest

That looks like a building inspectors office.


----------



## NewGround

zong said:


> That looks like a building inspectors office.


If these were the old days I'd likely challenge you to a duel for sayin' that...

Almost as bad as trash talkin' grits...


----------



## Raven12

Zong is only jealous because you posted something cooler than a hand.

@ Zong :nana:


----------



## Guest

I went to a county auction, bought an entire building inspectors office, set it up in the living room and told everybody "NO!" for a couple of years. It was pretty cool til the real building inspector heard about it and came and condemned my private building inspectors office. I still think he was motivated by some sort of agenda.
Besides, I did post that picture of the cabbage one time. And a spider web. And a turtle.


----------



## Fowler

Nice pic NG glad to see your face.

So.....Raven, Zong, Laura, fox where's the face pics so I can stop imagining that ya'll look like Dr.Seuss characters....LOL!!!!


----------



## tambo

Did I miss your pic Fowler?


----------



## Fowler

Page one little sis..


----------



## sustainabilly

tambo said:


> Did I miss your pic Fowler?


It's up above tam. She's the one asking Who flunked poo? :nanner:


----------



## Tommyice

Yeah Tambo how could you miss it? She's holding a pile of poo.


----------



## tambo

Nice pic Fowler! Sorry I always read from back to front. I've been working night this weekend so everything is kinda foggy.


----------



## Fowler

I could always go back to my helmet, I felt safer there.


----------



## Raven12

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El6iQ2_dvlc]Nick Gilder - Hot Child In The City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Guest

Fowler said:


> Nice pic NG glad to see your face.
> 
> So.....Raven, Zong, Laura, fox where's the face pics so I can stop imagining that ya'll look like Dr.Seuss characters....LOL!!!!


here ya go, Fowler. I'm all body, actually don't even have a face. I mean, I had one, but traded it for a box of cornflakes. I was told not to show my face around here again.


----------



## Shygal

Zong has had pictures and videos all over here


----------



## Fowler

Shygal said:


> Zong has had pictures and videos all over here


Where's yours shy?


----------



## Guest

I ain't good looking, but I've had to work really really hard to get my headless body to stay that good looking. It was really hard, since I kept bumping into stuff and all.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

She is a shy gal, Fowler.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> She is a shy gal, Fowler.
> 
> :donut:


Contridictions do not exist, check your premises you'll find one is wrong.....LOL


----------



## L.A.

First pic, Hope it works


----------



## shanzone2001

Fowler said:


> Does this look like poo in my hand....LOL!!!


No!!! It is a booger!!!!!!!!:happy2:


----------



## elkhound

......


----------



## wyld thang

hands and feet shots huh  so yeah, I've got special skillz...

Walking on water(Baker Lake, North Cascades, four miles in, I just took off my hot sox n boots)









I can touch the face of God and not die  --though anyone who has done so knows there is a price to pay for the priveledge... (Baltic Sea)


----------



## glazed

:donut:

*August 24, 2012 -Today *









:donut:


----------



## Raven12

.........................


----------



## Guest

Wish I knew what was there. Now I got something to wonder about.


----------



## NewGround

wander about? I do that a lot...


----------



## Brokeneck

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm220/brokeneck1/Jeff.jpg 
This is all I got for pics as of now.... will try to get a better one up soon.... sporting a goatee again!


----------



## Brokeneck

Can you upload straight here from a cell phone?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Brokeneck, highlight the image code at the bottom of the photo in photobucket(img code), then copy and paste it here and the photo will appear in your msg.


----------



## Tommyice

You know Fox, you could show him by example :whistlin:


----------



## foxfiredidit

Okay....


----------



## Tommyice

Baby pictures?!?! My gosh you're just a little fella there.


----------



## cindilu

Not sure which one is yummier, the one of bacon or the one of Brokeneck.


----------



## katydidagain

Brokeneck said:


> Can you upload straight here from a cell phone?


No but you should be able to upload it to the same place where your other one resides then post the link here.


----------



## Tommyice

cindilu said:


> Not sure which one is yummier, the one of bacon or the one of Brokeneck.


Cindi, Cindi, Cindi. Fox is too little in that pic to be bacon. Yet. :heh: I mean, really, he's not big enough to make even one bacon bra cup.


----------



## foxfiredidit

tommyice said:


> cindi, cindi, cindi. Fox is too little in that pic to be bacon. Yet. :heh: I mean, really, he's not big enough to make even one bacon bra cup.


oh yes i could !!


----------



## Raven12

Brokeneck said:


> .... sporting a goatee again!


Oh good Lord.


----------



## glazed

cindilu said:


> Not sure which one is yummier, the one of bacon or the one of Brokeneck.


:donut:

Seeing how I don't eat bacon, well, that's a no-brainer.

:donut:


----------



## Raven12

Back again


----------



## Raven12

Here you go you veggie freak...


----------



## elkhound

Raven12 said:


> Here you go you veggie freak...



might a figured......a 8 ball zuc....oh brother....roflmro


----------



## Raven12

They are so cute!!! I am growing some next year!


----------



## Tommyice




----------



## Fowler

Dont be hatin, cause my tongue is longer then yours.

http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i374/eweniquefarm/Funny_Pics/*******-3_Full.jpg


----------



## Raeven

foxfiredidit said:


> Okay....


I always said men were pigs. 

You're an awful cute one though, fox.


----------



## Brokeneck

Here ya go...I'll try n get a new one up this weekend. Getting the ol camper ready for Firemans Convention next week. Just swamped at work but it should get close to normal the following week.


----------



## Brokeneck

One from my cell phone... Still a little older but sporting the facial hair....


----------



## glazed

I sure would like to run my hands over those hefty shoulders, and trace that strong jawline with my fingertips ... oh my goodness gracious, I would.


----------



## Brokeneck

Fowler said:


> Dont be hatin, cause my tongue is longer then yours.
> 
> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i374/eweniquefarm/Funny_Pics/*******-3_Full.jpg


Oh Fowler..... Just the way I like my ladies.... Holding a beer for me!:rock:


----------



## shanzone2001

Because now that they hold his beer for him he can put his hands in other places!!!! :whistlin:

Down, Glazed, down!!! lol

Fox, you were such a cute little thing when you were young! I could never let these bacon-loving women eat you!!!


----------



## JohnnyLee

Hmmm, looked through my folder on my computer......

Nope... No pics of me grabbing women's chi chi's and using them as sex objects.

Guess I am not as cool as Brokeneck.

just me, and LONG hair, on a hot and windy day in Texas.


----------



## nehimama

Me & the grands, back in July.








[/IMG]


----------



## sherry in Maine

hey Glazed . . . . put your tongue back in your mouth!!!

Fowler, I can tell by that photo that you really know what pleases a man . . . . 

JohnnyLee, you need a little ribbon or barrette to hold your head hair out of your beard hair . . . . . 
Nehimamma, looking good ! I dont know if I could still wear my fatigue pants, even though am in pretty good shape for an old lady . . . .(and I actually thought I was fat when I was younger . . .I was not)


----------



## nehimama

With Treasured Daughter #2 in July:








[/IMG]


----------



## Guest

Are those all cookbooks? I used to have hundreds of cookbooks that I got in yardsales. Eventually I realized that I always cook the same 40 or 50 dishes and I knew them by heart. I can't even give away cookbooks it seems.


----------



## Guest

I just took a picture of myself, out on the porch, sitting in my rocking chair, but then realized that I was buck naked. So, even though it was just a head and shoulders shot, still it is a naked picture. too bad, because I have those classic sun-wrinkled eyes that drives women crazy. and wild hair sticking up every which way. Oh, well.


----------



## Fowler

glazed said:


> I sure would like to run my hands over those hefty shoulders, and trace that strong jawline with my fingertips ... oh my goodness gracious, I would.


Simmer down sweetie, I already got a cramp in my tongue....LOL!!


----------



## Fowler

JohnnyLee said:


> Hmmm, looked through my folder on my computer......
> 
> Nope... No pics of me grabbing women's chi chi's and using them as sex objects.
> 
> Guess I am not as cool as Brokeneck.
> 
> just me, and LONG hair, on a hot and windy day in Texas.


Johnny you remind me of the viking on "How to train your dragon" my grandson's and I love that movie.


----------



## Tommyice

shanzone2001 said:


> Fox, you were such a cute little thing when you were young! I could never let these bacon-loving women eat you!!!


Did it occur to you that Fox has other ideas missy? :whistlin:


----------



## Guest

This is me, naked as a jaybird. Not even ashamed of it either. So, there. I'll show my face if I please.


----------



## cindilu

Tommyice said:


> Did it occur to you that Fox has other ideas missy? :whistlin:


Leslie, LOL, I thought it but at least you said it. I am trying hard to be good here. 

That is a tough one, holding Brokenecks beer for him or hugging and snuggling and cuddling that cute little pig. That pig I could just eat up and not in the munching kinda way.


----------



## sherry in Maine

hey Zong, 'wild hair sticking up everywhich way' ?
When I was visiting dating sites, the ones that really made me wonder were men who'd obviously just showered, shaved, etc & took their pic in the steamy mirror (chest up) with hairs sticking out every which way . . . . those were the pics they posted on the web sites . . . I'm talking about men my age and older, so no tasty young things with bed head & rippling bodies (hey brokeneck do ya like older wimmens?).. . . . 
These were guys who had hair sticking out of their ears, back, neck, etc.
Is that what you mean when you say 'sticking up every which way'?
(no offense to men my age meant; you are all sexy & great- but, shave your neck, ears & conceal your hairy backs in your photos)


----------



## sherry in Maine

well, I posted the above just prior to you posting your photo . . . . lookin' pretty smug there, Zong . . . . like you got some kind of secret . . . . .


----------



## Guest

nope, look a the picture. Since I get up, drink coffee, fry up some apples, all that stuff and then sit on the porch, I hadn't yet had a quart of my mood stablizing medication, put on my make up, or combed my hair yet.
ETA: People always say that I look like I'm trying to hold back laughing. I guess that's true. I laugh all the time. I mean, why not?


----------



## cindilu

sherry in Maine said:


> hey Zong, 'wild hair sticking up everywhich way' ?
> When I was visiting dating sites, the ones that really made me wonder were men who'd obviously just showered, shaved, etc & took their pic in the steamy mirror (chest up) with hairs sticking out every which way . . . . those were the pics they posted on the web sites . . . I'm talking about men my age and older, so no tasty young things with bed head & rippling bodies (hey brokeneck do ya like older wimmens?).. . . .
> These were guys who had hair sticking out of their ears, back, neck, etc.
> Is that what you mean when you say 'sticking up every which way'?
> (no offense to men my age meant; you are all sexy & great- but, shave your neck, ears & conceal your hairy backs in your photos)


Sherry, when I was married it was to a much older man then myself. I always shaved his ears, neck etc. I considered that my job and it was kinda fun. But I do know what you mean, teehee. For a older man he was rippled and oh la la. When he came out of the shower I would also hand him his towel. Nice is what I remembered.


----------



## Raven12

How old is Mr. Bacon...oops, I meant Mr. Brokeneck? I don't think age is going to matter to the girls on here.


----------



## sherry in Maine

Cindilu, my dh was one month shy of 67 when he died; yes, I was teasing . . . until he became very ill, he also was in top shape.

That was one thing I noticed in the photos, sometimes . . . it was a little too much 'reality' for a photo introducing yourself to a new population. .. .. I love men, and love to pick on them, too. It's in good fun, I dont mean to harm anyone and I doubt that any man cares what I think anyway. (most of them are secure in themselves, is what I mean)


----------



## Brokeneck

Raven12, I'm 43... Sherry in Maine, age is only a number..... The gal I bartend with was kind enough to take a picture for me to post that is recent...


----------



## sherry in Maine

thanks dear! You're right age is just a number . . .


----------



## cindilu

sherry in Maine said:


> Cindilu, my dh was one month shy of 67 when he died; yes, I was teasing . . . until he became very ill, he also was in top shape.
> 
> That was one thing I noticed in the photos, sometimes . . . it was a little too much 'reality' for a photo introducing yourself to a new population. .. .. I love men, and love to pick on them, too. It's in good fun, I dont mean to harm anyone and I doubt that any man cares what I think anyway. (most of them are secure in themselves, is what I mean)


Sherry, I knew you were teasing and I was playing along with it. Hope I didn't come off as dissing on ya because that was not my intent. Age is just a number and I agree 100% with both of your statements.


----------



## sherry in Maine

no, I knew you were teasing ! Yes, I also know some older men who are quite charming.

(some of them dont know it)


----------



## Raven12

*passing out the drool bibs*


----------



## frogmammy

Age is only a number AFTER you get to the point you're not carded any more!

Mon


----------



## katydidagain

Raven12 said:


> *passing out the drool bibs*


Crabfeast?


----------



## Fowler

City Bound said:


> This is me, 20 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I would love to look deep into your glasses to see how far away my tongue is from reaching my beer.


http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i374/eweniquefarm/Funny_Pics/*******-3_Full.jpg


----------



## JohnnyLee

katydidagain said:


> Crabfeast?


More like crab fest.

I had a friend come to see me at work one time. I was running very successful bakery at the time. One of my friends showed up looking to get rid of some crabs he had. I looked to my brother-in-law at the time, since I have never had such a problem, and never knew the best way to "unload" this particular "seafood" item.

Now, up until this point, I had worked all facets of owning/running restaurants and such, and me being me, learned all that there is to know about that particular industry but this one did indeed perplex me.

See, until this time and never since had I ever had such a problem.

One of the key items to any success in any industry is having the appropriate network to help you and the give you a particular leg up at times, while also helping others.

Anyway, I digress, but long story short, my best friend and bro-in-law at the time said to "shave" and that would take care of the crabs.

I have never seen a shaved crab in my life, and don't think I want to! :umno:


----------



## Raven12

Fowler said:


> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i374/eweniquefarm/Funny_Pics/*******-3_Full.jpg



I know I am not alone in wanting to know what Fowler can do with a cherry stem.


----------



## katydidagain

JohnnyLee said:


> More like crab fest. <snip>
> 
> I have never seen a shaved crab in my life, and don't think I want to! :umno:


Shaved crab? Huh? MD blues steamed with Old Bay! I have beer but no crabs and I miss them. I'm a rebel (or outcast) because I love the mustard best!


----------



## JohnnyLee

Raven12 said:


> I know I am not alone in wanting to know what Fowler can do with a cherry stem.


My first wife could tie one in a knot, but she was not as proficient with larger items. IYKWIM.

:hair


----------



## JohnnyLee

katydidagain said:


> Shaved crab? Huh? MD blues steamed with Old Bay! I have beer but no crabs and I miss them. I'm a rebel (or outcast) because I love the mustard best!


When I worked in Georgia about 12 years ago we would vacation at Panama City Beach (in the spring break off season) and would go fishing at the piers. the fish we caught was ok, but the soft shell blue crabs were excellent.

Seafood and beer is great.

Hell, anything and beer (the right kind) is great. I had some caribou steak tonight on mesquite coals....

that was some fine eatin'!!!


----------



## Fowler

Hey guys the crabby feast is on CB's thread.

Raven stop starring at my tongue...LOL


----------



## shanzone2001

Tommyice said:


> Did it occur to you that Fox has other ideas missy? :whistlin:


Hmmm...I will have to think long and hard about that one :teehee:...my mind has been out of the gutter for a while now so maybe I need to jump back in!!!


----------



## Tommyice

Yeah that baby's messing with your gutter reactions.


----------



## WhyNot

Hey Brokeneck...when you coming back? We're still holding your beers.


----------



## Frenchy

_Lordy Lordy look out they's is on a roll ...... so I see the party really still in progress hahahahaha _


----------



## Raven12

Where's the tongue action?


----------



## WhyNot

Raven12 said:


> Where's the tongue action?


Those pictures are illegal to post.


----------



## Fowler

WhyNot said:


> Hey Brokeneck...when you coming back? We're still holding your beers.



What else did Gnome make us do?...I have a feeling we may be recieving a picture ransom note in the near future..LOL


----------



## glazed

:awh:

I was too close to not to be there.

:awh:


----------



## WhyNot

glazed said:


> :awh:
> 
> I was too close to not to be there.
> 
> :awh:


Oh Babe...don't do that to me. Come on. I was 5 hours the other direction on the way home...


----------



## Brokeneck

WhyNot said:


> Hey Brokeneck...when you coming back? We're still holding your beers.


Ugh.... Just got home from Firemans Convention.... 5 days of hard drinkin.... Think I'd have to decline the beers for now ladies....

Heres a picture of me in top form.... around 4 in the afternoon....


----------



## cindilu

Well at least he gave us real life and not life all glamorous.


----------



## WhyNot

LOL are you rolled up in a rug? LMAO that's classic.


----------



## Raven12

He has a great sense of humor. Glad he's here.


----------



## JohnnyLee

Oh, Oh my sides are hurting so bad! LOL! I can't stop laughing at that picture Brokeneck, you are a cool dude.


----------



## doodlemom

Is that our cooler Fowler?


----------



## Brokeneck

doodlemom and Fowler.... Please pick up your cooler... I never want to see it again... Day 2 of hangover... My liver just punched me in the mouth....


----------



## Brokeneck

Please forgive the shirtless pic But Check out how bad my eyes still look.... Good lord never again....


----------



## Raven12

Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## WhyNot

wow. you look worse than Fowler and I both put together the day (or days) after. LOL


----------



## glazed

:donut:





































:donut:​


----------



## Frenchy

_here's a new recent picture of me today .............. my Farmer Frenchy look hahahahaha_


----------



## JuliaAnn

Goodness, what blue eyes you have.


----------



## Marshloft

Nice beard frenchy, 
My boys have only seen me once in their lifetime with-out a beard.


----------



## WhyNot

Been a while...may as well. Been working outside.


----------



## sustainabilly

WhyNot said:


> ...Been working outside.


Watch out for that poison oak. And DON'T burn it!:smack:stars::runforhills:


----------



## WhyNot

nope I'm not going to burn it....I'm going to cook it and then compost it. YES! It can be done! muahahaaaaa!


----------



## tambo

Whynot nice picture. You favor one of my cousins a lot.


----------



## WhyNot

tambo said:


> Whynot nice picture. You favor one of my cousins a lot.


You never know...we may be long distant related...stranger things have probably happened.


----------



## Fowler

Kiss Gnomeo goodbye, I foresee a accident in his future....LOL


----------



## Fowler

I've been a bad fairy.....LOL


----------



## shanzone2001

That dude is freaky!!!


----------



## tambo

Nice pic Fowler.


----------



## Fowler

I love yours tambo, you are adorable in your hunting orange


----------



## Fowler

Yes this is your poo fairy.....LOL


----------



## Guest

That *cannot* be you kissing that plastic dwarf goodbye!! You know that I look just like that, right??


----------



## shanzone2001

Fowler...is that the cubicle you work in? The one where you sit and talk to me on the phone when you are supposed to be working???? 

*ducks flying poo*


----------



## Guest

Sht Fowler, I look just like you. And they only let me out on weekends. I got a nametag, too.


----------



## Fowler

shanzone2001 said:


> Fowler...is that the cubicle you work in? The one where you sit and talk to me on the phone when you are supposed to be working????
> 
> *ducks flying poo*


No I actually have my own office, they give you one when you tell people what to do.....LOL
I have a stalker at work and he likes taking pics of me, trust me I dont want to know what he does with them...LOL


----------



## Fowler

zong said:


> Sht Fowler, I look just like you. And they only let me out on weekends. I got a nametag, too.


That's so when I get lost they know where I belong.


----------



## Guest

I had mine printed upside down so I could turn it up and see who I was. But I didn't recognize the name. Ya know, memory don't really work the way most people think it does.


----------



## Fowler

shanzone2001 said:


> That dude is freaky!!!


Dont be hatin on gnomeo, he will be replaced by a new improved one someday...LOL


----------



## City Bound

That Gnomeo is perfection, you can not improve on him.


----------



## Tommyice

shanzone2001 said:


> Fowler...is that the cubicle you work in? *The one where you sit and talk to me on the phone when you are supposed to be working???? *
> 
> *ducks flying poo*


Thought she works for 1-800-TalkDirty.com:nana:


----------



## Raven12

Here you go, Mr. L.A.


----------



## Fowler

banjo Tease...LOL


----------



## Raven12

You going to play my strings? I need a good tuning.


----------



## sustainabilly

Raven12 said:


> You going to play my strings? I need a good tuning.


"Cept there 'aint no way a man'd ever know where to tweak , if he'd never seen the_ real _you.


----------



## Raven12

She's a she.


----------



## L.A.

D-B-G-D-G

2 G-strings!!!!:buds:


----------



## L.A.

sustainabilly said:


> "Cept there 'aint no way a man'd ever know where to tweak , if he'd never seen the_ real _you.


I saw her standing on the bar, Saturday night....

Great Tequilia.......:kiss:


----------



## Fowler

I have no self portrait skills. I hope this pic gets approved for lowered expectations .com


----------



## Guest

Is that your real hand, or is it a peghand with a phone attachment?


----------



## WhyNot

I love it when you have your glasses on...you're so cute with those


----------



## Fowler

I cant read without them....LOL Did I mention I have all my teeth, they may not except me on Lowered expectations.....LOL!!!


----------



## elkhound

who do you think your fooling...your a beauty.


----------



## Fowler

elkhound said:


> who do you think your fooling...your a beauty.


Awwwwwwwwwwww shucks ~punches you in the arm~ stop it!


----------



## Darren

Fowler said:


> I cant read without them....LOL Did I mention I have all my teeth, they may not except me on Lowered expectations.....LOL!!!


All of your teeth! You wouldn't happen to have a boat and motor would you?


----------



## Groene Pionier

Fowler said:


> I have no self portrait skills. I hope this pic gets approved for lowered expectations .com


wowowowow! you are so PRETTY!!


----------



## Groene Pionier

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :donut:​


wowowow another pretty one! Wow guys I don't understand why you aren't all over these ladies!


----------



## Prismseed

Groene Pionier, our ladies are lovely, but please don't quote the entire picture in your post. It can bog down the thread.


----------



## Prismseed

Fowler doesn't want me because I take :nanner:happy pills.:nanner: 

Glazed strikes me a a velvet gripped pistol. Nice to hold onto and a hair trigger.


----------



## Fowler

Prismseed said:


> Fowler doesn't want me because I take :nanner:happy pills.:nanner:
> 
> Glazed strikes me a a velvet gripped pistol. Nice to hold onto and a hair trigger.


I never said that, I only wanted to know in case I needed more chloroform.


----------



## Prismseed

She does love me!:bouncy:


----------



## Fowler

Darren said:


> All of your teeth! You wouldn't happen to have a boat and motor would you?


No but I can make motor boat noises on your belly.....LOL!!!!


----------



## elkhound

Prismseed said:


> Groene Pionier, our ladies are lovely, but please don't quote the entire picture in your post. It can bog down the thread.



who cares......stop being anal.

if all our youtube vids dont slow things down a few tiny pictures quoted are nothing.


----------



## Guest

Besides, they are all worth looking at twice!!


----------



## Prismseed

> who cares......stop being anal.


I'm not being anal, I'm just repeating what was in the first post of the thread.



> if all our youtube vids dont slow things down a few tiny pictures quoted are nothing.


I wish I had your internet connection.


----------



## roadless

....love the pictures ladies....such beautiful woman ...inside and out...


----------



## Fowler

So are you roadless how bout another pic sweetie?


----------



## MinerJohn




----------



## cindilu

MinerJohn said:


>


Ha, I have a dog just like that one.


----------



## Prismseed

cindilu said:


> Ha, I have a dog just like that one.


...

Screw it. Shoulda known nobody would listen to CB.

:trollface


----------



## elkhound

MinerJohn said:


>



nice picture....glad we didnt run you off john.join in with us nuts.we will cry with you,hold ya hand,tell you it will be alright and laugh about the strangest things.you done found out dont mention the produce section.....lol


glad ya here pal.


----------



## elkhound

Prismseed said:


> ...
> 
> Screw it. Shoulda known nobody would listen to CB.
> 
> :trollface



we dont need a momma or a daddy directing us.chill dude.....your only makin things harder on yourself.


----------



## City Bound

me doing a rope park at night in poland.








[/IMG]


----------



## cindilu

Wow, what did I walk into or miss?


----------



## Brokeneck

City Bound said:


> me doing a rope park at night in poland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I wanna do that soooooooo bad!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I see patterns.


----------



## doodlemom

He's wearing a helmet. He must be one of us.


----------



## MinerJohn

Which dog? The big one or little one lol...




cindilu said:


> Ha, I have a dog just like that one.


----------



## City Bound

it was awsome brokeneck. the last course though was way too tough. my glasses got knocked off and I had to do the second hafl of the course half blind.

In that pick I was just about to take the rope and swing over to a hanging net. You have to catch the net with your legs and pull yourself to the net then you have to disconect your safety and climb sideways across the net. It was actually hard.


----------



## MinerJohn

I purposely went to the vegetable section at Walmart today just to check out the action..lol




elkhound said:


> nice picture....glad we didnt run you off john.join in with us nuts.we will cry with you,hold ya hand,tell you it will be alright and laugh about the strangest things.you done found out dont mention the produce section.....lol
> 
> 
> glad ya here pal.


----------



## cindilu

MinerJohn said:


> Which dog? The big one or little one lol...


The little one of course. LOL. 








[/IMG]

Also pretty sure I have the same lamp shade. Yeah, I know weird huh.


----------



## shanzone2001

cindilu said:


> Wow, what did I walk into or miss?


Mr. Elk is keeping folks in line.....


----------



## Guest

Just look at post 362 and wonder, who could possibly say that? Now you know.


----------



## tambo

cindilu said:


> The little one of course. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Also pretty sure I have the same lamp shade. Yeah, I know weird huh.


That is a sweet baby right there.


----------



## elkhound

shanzone2001 said:


> Mr. Elk is keeping folks in line.....



not me....just sayin we got 2 moderators in the section and we dont need a momma and daddy director.


----------



## shanzone2001

You are awesome, Elkhound. Keep us smiling!


----------



## elkhound

shanzone2001 said:


> You are awesome, Elkhound. Keep us smiling!



momma shes laughing at me......and its funny as crap.


----------



## Tommyice

doodlemom said:


> He's wearing a helmet. He must be one of us.


But does he lick windows?


----------



## lonelytree

Tommyice said:


> But does he lick windows?


Or lead paint?


----------



## Prismseed

cindilu said:


> Wow, what did I walk into or miss?


Earlier in the thread I asked someone not to quote images as was asked by the OP of the thread. I was deemed 'anal'.

Then I quoted you in an attempt to build a ziggurat as I've heard it called. Basicly a chain of quote boxes. Which didn't work and my dry sarcasm was not well recieved.


----------



## Shygal

I always love it when certain people tell other people not to tell them what to do.....without realizing they are telling someone what to do. Its ok for some but not others I guess.


----------



## Shygal

elkhound said:


> who cares......stop being anal.
> 
> if all our youtube vids dont slow things down a few tiny pictures quoted are nothing.


All your youtube vids DO slow things down. Along with quoting pictures.

I don't even open the youtube ones anymore because I cant get past the first two.


----------



## Prismseed

Sorry Elk. I didn't originally intend to upset you or groene. After the anal comment maybe a little bit....gre:


----------



## Groene Pionier

doodlemom said:


> He's wearing a helmet. He must be one of us.





Tommyice said:


> But does he lick windows?


ok here you both cracked me up! I really should do something about the vivid visualisation 'gift' I have... any medication advice anyone?


----------



## Groene Pionier

Prismseed said:


> Sorry Elk. I didn't originally intend to upset you or groene. After the anal comment maybe a little bit....gre:


I should perhaps only speak for myself, but knowing Elk for the man he is, you didnt upset either me or him. 
I just wondered what I did, to provoke that reaction with you, that is all.


----------



## Prismseed

Groene Pionier said:


> I should perhaps only speak for myself, but knowing Elk for the man he is, you didnt upset either me or him.
> I just wondered what I did, to provoke that reaction with you, that is all.


I didn't intend to seem like I was jumping on you. I was just trying to politely ask you to follow the OP's request and explain why the request was made.

This has happened to me a time or two before. I'm still trying to figure how to prevent it or better word stuff.:stars:


----------



## elkhound

Prismseed said:


> Sorry Elk. I didn't originally intend to upset you or groene. After the anal comment maybe a little bit....gre:



no worries....you said your say...i said mine....its all even steven in the sandbox


----------



## elkhound

Shygal said:


> All your youtube vids DO slow things down. Along with quoting pictures.
> 
> I don't even open the youtube ones anymore because I cant get past the first two.



[youtube]ziwQcF1AiyQ&feature=fvwrel[/youtube]


----------



## Tommyice

Groene Pionier said:


> ok here you both cracked me up! I really should do something about the vivid visualisation 'gift' I have... *any medication advice anyone*?


There's a thread for that


----------



## Groene Pionier

Tommyice said:


> There's a thread for that


I should stock up on m&m's right?


----------



## Darren

Fowler said:


> No but I can make motor boat noises on your belly.....LOL!!!!


Is there a smiley for flabbergasted? I'm sure you know men are visual creatures. So behave yourself. Like that would do any good.


----------



## Fowler

Darren said:


> Is there a smiley for flabbergasted? I'm sure you know men are visual creatures. So behave yourself. Like that would do any good.



~PHfffBPBPTHPT PFFT PHPffTPTHP~


----------



## Groene Pionier

Fowler said:


> ~PHfffBPBPTHPT PFFT PHPffTPTHP~


I know where you ordered the soap :bouncy:


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Here's a couple recent ones of me...that is DD6 in the one pic with me...her eyes closed from the flash so it looks like she's in total bliss lol


----------



## glazed

Prismseed said:


> Glazed strikes me a a velvet gripped pistol. Nice to hold onto and a hair trigger.


:donut:

I don't know what that means, so I don't know if I need to say 'thank you' or not.

:donut:


----------



## tambo

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I don't know what that means, so I don't know if I need to say 'thank you' or not.
> 
> :donut:


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## shanzone2001

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I don't know what that means, so I don't know if I need to say 'thank you' or not.
> 
> :donut:


I am scratching my head....:teehee:


----------



## glazed

:stars:

so I am not the only one who doesn't "get" the analogy ... i find a little bit of assurance in that.

:stars:


----------



## tambo

I guess we could give him the benefit of the doubt that he meant it in a good way.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Yes'm, okay ... I kinda liked the sound of the velvet-grip part.

:donut:


----------



## Prismseed

Kinda to the effect pleasant but a sassy spitfire.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Yessir, I am ... but, sssshhhh, please don't tell anybody.

((hug))

:donut:


----------



## Prismseed

It will be our little secret.:gossip::kissy:


----------



## glazed

:donut:

You're awesome ... I like you already.

:donut:


----------



## wildhorse

http://i1039.photobucket.com/albums/a475/Deenaswildhorse/IMG_20120924_114610.jpg


----------



## Brokeneck

wildhorse said:


> http://i1039.photobucket.com/albums/a475/Deenaswildhorse/IMG_20120924_114610.jpg


Love the choker necklace!


----------



## Prismseed

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> You're awesome ... I like you already.
> 
> :donut:


b-b-b-b-baby you just ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## Big country

Can I join in the rain deer games? Pictures by cooppdc - Photobucket


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Beautiful country, Big Country.

:donut:


----------



## cindilu

Very beautiful country, where is that at?


----------



## Big country

cindilu said:


> Very beautiful country, where is that at?


N.W. Wyoming


----------



## shanzone2001

Big country said:


> Can I join in the rain deer games? Pictures by cooppdc - Photobucket


Looks like the Sierras out here...beautiful.


----------



## jandersen




----------



## City Bound

nice sleeves


----------



## jandersen

Thanks city.


----------



## Mooselover

Big country said:


> Can I join in the rain deer games? Pictures by cooppdc - Photobucket


is the baby-dog a brittany?


----------



## nehimama

Why, Jandersen, you're a reg'lar cutie, aintchya? (I can say that & get clean away with it, 'cos I'm an old lady, and NOT a cougar!)


----------



## jandersen

You sure can, feel free to spread the word.


----------



## sherry in Maine

janderson, what state you from & who did your tatts?

thanks


----------



## jandersen

I live in nw missouri, j get tattooed in omaha ne, at liquid courage.


----------



## Prismseed

Can you tell I'm camera shy?


----------

